

Show HN: JVine - Vine downloader and converter in MP4 and GIF - dmxt
http://andrew.codeusa.net/post/72488717326/jvine-v2-did-someone-say-gifs

======
audionerd
I hacked together a little Ruby script to do something similar a few months
back, might be useful to somebody:

[https://github.com/space150/gifvine/blob/master/gifvine.rb](https://github.com/space150/gifvine/blob/master/gifvine.rb)

It runs server-side however, and requires several dependencies (ffmpeg,
imagemagick) unlike JVine which runs client-side as a Java applet.

~~~
codeusa
Seems like it be highly useful for sites that do backend conversion. Never
been a big fan of ruby but its cool seeing its uses.

I've gone ahead and slapped together APNG support, which not only cuts file
sizes down; but conversion takes about 5 seconds for the largest MP4 I tested.

[http://i.imgur.com/sCVBYC2.png](http://i.imgur.com/sCVBYC2.png) This came out
to be 9.9mb while its gif counterpart was too big to even upload; even with
its quality cut.

Sadly I realized not every browser supports APNG.

~~~
dmxt
It's very upsetting that many people did not take APNG seriously. GIF is too
outdated on this point.

